# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  La Restinga - La Caranta

## gtogias

Θέμα που πέρασε λίγο στο ντούκου, παραδόθηκε χτες στην εταιρεία Samos Shipping η παντόφλα La Restinga από τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Η La Restinga θα δουλέψει στη μακρινή Βενεζουέλα.

Περισσότερα 

Δύο μετασκευασμένες πυραυλακάτους, τις «Υποπλοίαρχος Μυκονιός» και  «Πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας», παρέδωσαν χθες στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό τα Ναυπηγεία   Ελευσίνας. Είναι το δεύτερο και  τρίτο σκάφος, από τα τέσσερα συνολικά  της ίδιας κατηγορίας, τον  εκσυγχρονισμό των οποίων ανέλαβαν τα  Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας  και Νεωρίου Σύρου. Οι εργασίες  αφορούν την  αναβάθμιση των  οπλικών συστημάτων τους, των  συστημάτων επικοινωνιών  και τη  βελτίωση της μαχητικής τους ικανότητας. Υποκατασκευαστές στο   πρόγραμμα είναι η Τhales για τα  οπλικά συστήματα και η Ιntracom  για τα  τηλεπικοινωνιακά. Την κυβέρνηση εκπροσώπησε ο αντιπρόεδρος κ. *Θ. Πάγκαλος*, ενώ  παρέστη στην τελετή και ο αρχηγός Στόλου αντιναύαρχος *Ι. Καραΐσκος* . 

 Επίσης παραδόθηκε χθες στην  πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία Samos  Shipping το  επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό «La Restinga» που θα δρομολογηθεί στη Βενεζουέλα. 

 Εξάλλου ο πρόεδρος των Ναυπηγείων κ. *Ν. Ταβουλάρης* τόνισε στην ομιλία του ότι _«τα ναυπηγεία_ _της χώρας πρέπει να_  _αντιμετωπίζονται ως κεφάλαιο_  _γνώσης και σύμβουλοι για τη διοίκηση_ _και όχι ως ξένοι και αντίπαλοί_ _της, όπως νομίζουν μερικοί_ _ανεγκέφαλοι». 

http://www.tovima.gr/finance/finance...le/?aid=296735_

----------


## Apostolos

Το μοντέλο των ναυπηγείων έχει καμιά σχέση με το σκαρί??? Πώς θα πάει Λατίνα το καραβάκι??? Παναγιά μου!!!

DSC_2496.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόστολε δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι...  :Razz:  Θεε μου τι μπότζι θα έχει ! 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάει ασυνόδευτο...  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

To μπότζι λές ή ότι ειναι όλίγο επικίνδυνο ενα φέρυ ανοιχτού τύπου να περάσει Ατλαντικό???

----------


## Naias II

Τα έχω διαβάσει και παλιότερα αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα.
Αλλά ο Θεός βοηθός.
Ας δούμε τα *θηρία* τι τραβάνε για να καταλάβουμε τι σημαίνει να περνάει παντόφλα τον Ατλαντικό!!! :roll:

----------


## helatros68

Το La Caranta στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 5.12.09. Το πλοιο κατασκευαστηκε στα ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας και θα εκτελει ταξιδια στην Βενεζουελα.

----------


## Gerr

> To μπότζι λές ή ότι ειναι όλίγο επικίνδυνο ενα φέρυ ανοιχτού τύπου να περάσει Ατλαντικό???


 
Αγαπητε Αποστολε
Σε ενημερωνω οτι και τα 2 πλοια ειναι απο την ημέρα των Χριστουγεννων στην Βενεζουέλα Και ταξιδεψαν ασυνόδευτα. Η μοναδικη προσθηκη που έγινε ήταν το κλεισιμο της πλώρης(ενα προσωρινο πρόστεγο)
Τα πλοια εκαναν περίπου 22 ημέρες απο την Ελευσινα αφου ταξιδευαν με 10-11 κόμβους.
Με την ευκαρια να σας ενημερωσω οτι τα πλοια στα δοκιμαστικα με full εκτόπισμα έφτασαν τους 15,7 κόμβους και στο 80% της ισχυος των μηχανων στους 14,5. (μηχανες 2 CATX1500 KW)
Ευχαριστω

ΥΓ Το πλοιο-μοντελο που φαινεται στην φωτο που εχει τραβηχθει στην εισοδο των Ναυπηγειων , δεν εχει σχεση με τα 2 πλοια ,είναι αμφιδρομο ενω αυτα ειναι κλασικου τυπου

----------


## JIMMARG75

2 αδερφάκια που γεννήθηκαν στην Ελευσίνα,δυστυχώς για ξένη εταιρεία.Ξέρει κανείς για που προορίζονται?Οι φώτο είναι από τον καπετάνιο του ΑΙΑΝΤΑΣ.

LA CARANTA.JPG

LA RESTINGA.JPG

----------


## john85

www.navibus.com.ve για περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

----------


## john85

img00031201010101135jos.jpg img00031201010101135josk.jpg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=66253953

----------


## SteliosK

Ωραία παντοφλάκια και τα δύο 

Arte_Fondo_002.jpg
http://www.navibus.com.ve/GaleriaIN.aspx?det=1
Αναχώρηση από το Puerto la cruz με προορισμο το νησί Μαργαρίτα

----------


## SteliosK

*La Caranta
*Το βαποράκι έχει χωρητικότητα 250 ατόμων και 77 οχήματα, διαθέτει 2 σαλόνια,ειδικές θέσεις για Α.Μ.Ε.Α. και χώρους για τη μεταφορά κατοικίδιων ζώων.

197997.jpg

Πηγή: facebook/navibus

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *La Caranta
> *Το βαποράκι έχει χωρητικότητα 250 ατόμων και 77 οχήματα, διαθέτει 2 σαλόνια,ειδικές θέσεις για Α.Μ.Ε.Α. και χώρους για τη μεταφορά κατοικίδιων ζώων.
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή: facebook/navibus


Ό,τι πιό όμορφο κ μοντέρνο σε κλασική παντόφλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ είχε ένα ατύχημα. Όποιος ....καταλαβαίνει περισσότερα ας μας πει τι έγινε.

----------

